# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Holmes Beach- Sunset Dining- Feet in Sand

## stbartshopper

Beautifully set tables, candlelight (led due to breezes), excellent wine list, wonderful service, valet parking, great menu and consistently good food-

https://www.beachbistro.com/

A drive for us from Longboat Key but well worth it!

----------


## JEK

> Beautifully set tables, candlelight (led due to breezes), excellent wine list, wonderful service, valet parking, great menu and consistently good food-
> 
> https://www.beachbistro.com/
> 
> A drive for us from Longboat Key but well worth it!



You should have a meet and greet with MartinS if you are on Longboat.

----------


## stbartshopper

Only there in March. Feb. SBH! Jan. Up north in Mich. snowshoeing.

----------

